
The Typography of Blade Runner - yuchi
https://typesetinthefuture.com/2016/06/19/bladerunner/
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11944858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11944858)

